# User Support > Forum Software Support >  A way to post and track polls?

## Jordan S.

Is there a way to create a poll on the Cafe?  That is, I might create a poll that says, "What are your favorite mandolin strings" and have 5 or 6 options.  Then, users could enter the poll and select an answer.

I could just post that question in the equipment forum (in fact, there's probably that exact question there!), but if it was in a poll format, anyone who was curious could just look at the poll results and see that 48% prefer this 23% prefer this, 17% prefer this, and 12% prefer this without having to read through a lengthy post where people write several paragraphs on why this string is better than this string, etc.

Just curious.  Been a cafe member for a bit month or so and I'm loving it! Thanks!

jds

----------


## Scott Tichenor

This forum has polling capability but it's turned off for members. I've always been skeptical that we'd have an avalanche of fairly meaningless polls for every well thought out one. It's that simple. I think asking for opinions is better.

----------


## Jordan S.

Fair enough.  Thanks for the reply.

----------

